# RO/DI Unit !!



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Eh!!
So after reading abit on the site. I am new here but not to the hobby and im on reefcentral aswell. I have noticed alot of us Canadians are running RO units witch is great. But I have noticed alot of people seem to pay like 250 or so for a small three stage unit. I thought I would let everyone know that you can pick them up from BulkReefSupply for really really cheap. They are American but they pay all the shipping , border fees , everything. 
They got a 5 stage ro/di unit for 159. If you watch the site they do have sales as i got my 5 stage for 129. 
They over all cost was around 160. I dont even want to look at what a 5 stage cost here as i see three or 2 stage ones for the same price. 
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...systems/reverses-osmosis-deionization-systems


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I was looking at that yesterday.. and it seemed to charge me about 30 bucks shipping... with taxes and all it was 220ish (although this was for the deluxe version)


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I got mine from Ken at SUM, and the price was fair and I got to play with it the same day lol 

although I got one with a booster pump and ... so costed a bit more. 

but I gotta agree, BRS is giving stuff away almost for free, Id expect a price increase on carbon and other stuff soon ! the only acid washed carbon for that price ? ! lol


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Ya they have great deals, To bad they never seem to have anything in Stock!!!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

KeMo said:


> Eh!!
> So after reading abit on the site. I am new here but not to the hobby and im on reefcentral aswell. I have noticed alot of us Canadians are running RO units witch is great. But I have noticed alot of people seem to pay like 250 or so for a small three stage unit. I thought I would let everyone know that you can pick them up from BulkReefSupply for really really cheap. They are American but they pay all the shipping , border fees , everything.
> They got a 5 stage ro/di unit for 159. If you watch the site they do have sales as i got my 5 stage for 129.
> They over all cost was around 160. I dont even want to look at what a 5 stage cost here as i see three or 2 stage ones for the same price.
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...systems/reverses-osmosis-deionization-systems


BulkReefSupply always have good price on good quality iems. However, they never *pay* shipping and other fees. They just tell you what you have to pay up front, including shipping/tax/other fees. This makes the purchase painless for Canadian customers, and the fees are reasonable.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anyone know a GTA dealer that matches the price/quality of these guys (including the shipping costs ~30bucks)


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Of course not. I have not seen any 5 stages for 130 anywhere .


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Does anyone know a GTA dealer that matches the price/quality of these guys (including the shipping costs ~30bucks)


I got mine from Maxwater,
it works well, very well...

They have basic models starting at $160.

But $30 bux here or there not a big deal, water quality is important from what I read... so get a good one and it will pay off in a longer run.

cheers


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

The companies that offer units at ridiculously low prices also seem to skimp on not necessarily the hardware, but the micron rating of the pre-filters, DI resin cartridges and membrane quality, not to mention the various add-ons like pressure gauges, dual tds meters, auto-shutoff devices are usually absent, etc
Don't get me wrong, almost any RO or RO/DI unit is better than none and I know people are limited in their bankroll for the hobby.

I've had a Sandpoint/Spectrapure unit for close to 20 years and of course changed out pre-filters and membranes many times. I still believe you usually get what you pay for and have been a loyal Spectrapure customer for a very long time. My fish and I love the 7 stage unit I pieced together over the years.


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

KevD said:


> The companies that offer units at ridiculously low prices also seem to skimp on not necessarily the hardware, but the micron rating of the pre-filters, DI resin cartridges and membrane quality, not to mention the various add-ons like pressure gauges, dual tds meters, auto-shutoff devices are usually absent, etc
> Don't get me wrong, almost any RO or RO/DI unit is better than none and I know people are limited in their bankroll for the hobby.
> 
> I've had a Sandpoint/Spectrapure unit for close to 20 years and of course changed out pre-filters and membranes many times. I still believe you usually get what you pay for and have been a loyal Spectrapure customer for a very long time. My fish and I love the 7 stage unit I pieced together over the years.


You have a good point
I couldn't afford top of the line rodi filter but according to my meter I do get pure water.
As long as I get pure water me and my fish are happy.

Cheers
Sly


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I purchased a RO/DI Kit from Bulk Reef Supply with the Water Addition.

I need a 7/8" drill bit for my sink.. anyone have one I can buy?

Dont want to spend 30-40 bucks for a bit I need once


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

if you still need a unit let us know...


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Aquasafe hase two Aquarium systems:

http://www.aquasafecanada.com/aquarium.html

Aquarium II System $149.99
Aquarium II System Combo $271.99

I've been using for 4+ years.....no problems 0 TDS


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bioload said:


> Aquasafe hase two Aquarium systems:
> 
> http://www.aquasafecanada.com/aquarium.html
> 
> ...


Wow that's alot cheaper than most places. I was about to purchase one from BRS but may have to look into these units.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm in the market as well and confused on the options available. I thought i'd try to make this purchase wife friendly by buying a unit that could be used for drinking water AND for the aquarium. A bit of research suggests that you do not drink the water from a RO/DI after it passes through the DI filter... so what are the choices for a system that can do double duty?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You will need these items in this arrangement:

*From RO unit - T (two outlets, T1 and T2)

*T1 - check valve - T connecting RO storage container and despencing faucet

*T2 - check valve - DI unit T connecting RO/DI storage container and float valve/ATO

Not sure of the overall configuration of your RODI needs for your system but this will give you a good starting point.

HTH


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

For a Reef/Drinking water RO/DI you will see that the water "T"'s off after the RO filters and goes to 2 locations

1) Your drinking faucet with a storage tank (need one or water will dribble out)
and 
2) To your DI filter, that outputs reef water for you

This way your drinking water is only RO and it doesnt pass the DI filter


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks wtac and Kweli, that is good news that the solution is fairly simple.


----------

